
5 TED Talks You Should Watch to Help Realise Your Inner Potential - LouiseDonnery
https://blog.clickoffices.com/5-ted-talks-watch-help-realise-inner-potential/
======
tarboreus
Does anyone else think TED talks are all flash and no substance?

~~~
newscracker
I do, and have for some years now. The topics and titles are attractive, but
when I look at what value or knowledge I got from the talks, it seems like
most of them have very less actionable information. The promise of the titles
seems to be actionable information but the end result isn't. This
inconsistency is frustrating. This isn't a blanket accusation about all TED
talks, but to me most of them fall into this category (maybe I've watched more
of the "here's how we can change the world" talks).

~~~
dogma1138
You can’t escape that. Nothing that is 30min long can be filled with substance
if the talk is flashy enough to make you take note and look into the subject
on your own it’s a good talk. The only bad TED talks are those in which the
subject matter behind them has no substance and there are quite a few
pseudoscientific and other new age bullshit talks out there especially on TEDx
but if you are looking for real substance 30min or even 60min talks for the
general audience could never fill that.

